# Will claws-mail client continue to work with yahoo email account ?



## Alain De Vos (Sep 15, 2020)

Yahoo is changing it's sign-on method. Security reasons which sounds like B.S. to me. 
I wonder if claws-mail client will continue to work.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 15, 2020)

If Yahoo adheres to standards it will work. If Yahoo goes non-standard, like Microsoft EWS, then it will not work.

I could find a pile of mud and call it an email server. However because it would also be non-standard, I wouldn't expect email clients to be able to connect to it.

Perhaps check if they are keeping their IMAP(s) and SMTP(s) services.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 15, 2020)

Imap is not mentioned once,








						Ways to securely access Yahoo Mail | 			 				 					New Mail for Desktop Help 				 				 			 			- SLN27791
					

Maintain security while you access your account. Find out the best ways to use Yahoo Mail to keep your email secure and private.



					help.yahoo.com
				



It's unclear if they consider it "outdated security protocols"


----------

